# Cheap Bloodwork - How to Get It WITHOUT Insurance



## JCBourne (Mar 27, 2011)

Getting bloodwork done, whether it be on-cycle or post-cycle, is always  strongly recommended when running any type of AAS cycle. However, many  people often neglect to do this based on cost, and the fact that a  doctor visit is usually required.

Here is how to get bloodwork done very cheaply by scheduling your blood  panel on-line, without going to the doctor, and without the need for  medical insurance. The testing will be done by Labcorp, so as long as  you can get to a Labcorp office, you can use this option. There is a  trick to getting this done cheaply, so read on. 

***Please note that this option will not work in NY, NJ, or RI due to  state medical billing laws***

_"Here is the trick. Go to  privatemdlabs.com and select the hormone panel for females. This  test comes with a CMP (liver, kidney values and more), CBC (blood  counts), total Testosterone, total Estrogen, LH and FSH.

I have done this a few times before and all your reference ranges come  back based on males once you enter in all the info that the lab co  wants. 

Also use the discount code ______ (search internet for current discount  codes, can usually find a 15% off). Total should come to roughly 50  dollars. 

They use labcorp so just select a location nearest you. You can also  make an appointment to have blood drawn, which many people don't know.  Just go to their website (labcorp) to do so after you paid for the  bloodwork.

If you go on a weekday (except friday) you will have your results  emailed to you the next day most likely as they are that fast as  effff!!!!

The only thing missing is a lipid profile, which you could add on if you  so choose.

So STOP MAKING EXCUSES FOR NOT GETTING BLOODWORK DONE!!!!!!!!! You most  likely won't be able to beat this price even if you do have  insurance!!!!

So take advantage of the loophole I found as the male hormonal panel  costs about 150 dollars!!!!!"_ 

- Credit to user "heavydeadlifts" on PHF.

For $50 lousy bucks, you can get everything you'd want tested after a  cycle (except lipids, which as mentioned can be added for $47.99 retail,  before discounts): liver and kidney function, HPTA, estrogen, etc.*

Note from Me :  			 			I have personally used this a few times, as well as friends. It's a  good service and they are VERY quick. 		* 

So no more excuses, no more guessing at problems during PCT, no more  self-medicating without medical confirmation of an issue; if you are  mature enough to cycle, then be mature enough to protect your health.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 28, 2011)

^^^ Nice... +1000


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 28, 2011)

I use privatelabs myself, but I have to take the ride into CT to get blood drawn...


----------



## Dolfan84 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is really helpful and important. Sticky? This is the most ignored part of AAS usage.


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

dolfan84 said:


> this is really helpful and important. Sticky? This is the most ignored part of aas usage.



+1


----------



## Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

sticky


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work brother.. good information here... what do ny\nj\ri residents do though???

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 29, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Great work brother.. good information here... what do ny\nj\ri residents do though???
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I would say you would need to get a PO box out of state, and then go to the nearest place.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 29, 2011)

I did not say this before BUT...

I personally use my PO box for my address, and I NEVER give them my Drivers license (DL).  They ask, but I say it's for "private use" then they just ask for my  DOB. It's really chill and relaxed and very safe and secure. If your worried about them having your personal info, they will shred it after you leave. Again, you don't have to give them your DL, so there will be no stored info on you.


----------



## minimal (Jun 4, 2011)

bump!


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 5, 2011)

Very very good! I think more people need to get ahold of thiis. Sticky for sure. This thread could possible save someones life or at least will help someones health......

 if just one person benifits from this knowledge then it needs to be a sticky in my book.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 5, 2011)

sticky this 100%


----------



## minimal (Jun 5, 2011)

sticky! cheapest i've seen!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sticky for sure!!


----------



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

bumpity


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome info. Gets my votevfor a sticky!!


----------



## J.thom (Jun 6, 2011)

great post!


----------



## boostinggtir (Jun 9, 2011)

Any one know how to do in AU with out the doctor visit?


----------



## rayb (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Info.


----------



## steem (Jun 9, 2011)

Im in NY/NJ and have good insurance, is there any way to get it done here w/out lying/telling your doc that you are having bad sex drive etc.? 

Also, if I'll get myself into CT or PA do I need a valid address (PO Box) in these states in order to make BW done. Are the results of your BW are mailed to your home address or you check them online ?

Thanks.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 9, 2011)

why isn't this a sticky yet lol

how do we vote on that? I just reported your post and wrote "sticky this plz" in the comments last time


----------



## Laughter (Jun 10, 2011)

Neat little trick-
 you still pay for the female panel???


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 11, 2011)

Won't they refuse you when you go to get blood drawn and they see you're not a female?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 11, 2011)

I wondered the same thing when I saw this, you guys are lucky enough to have my story before going in. When you go in, it doesn't say "female panel" it just shows the test you need done. It's real simple guys. You go in, sign a thing saying you getting your blood drawn, they will ask you to confirm you address if you don't want to give your I.D. right when your getting your blood drawn then shred that paper if you say its "personal". Blood drawn, out the door and results in a few days.

That easy guys.



Digitalash said:


> why isn't this a sticky yet lol
> 
> how do we vote on that? I just reported your post and wrote "sticky this  plz" in the comments last time



Try PMing Heavy or Prince


----------



## TwisT (Jun 11, 2011)

Stuck.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 11, 2011)

Sweet, hopefully it helps many people out! Such a great deal and so easy to use.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been using privatemdlabs for many years and using my own personal info and I have to travel out of state to get blood drawn with no problem at all...no need for a PO box or any of that...that's just a waste of money imo...


----------



## minimal (Jun 11, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I've been using privatemdlabs for many years and using my own personal info and I have to travel out of state to get blood drawn with no problem at all...no need for a PO box or any of that...that's just a waste of money imo...



you have to travel out of state to get blood drawn?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 11, 2011)

minimal said:


> you have to travel out of state to get blood drawn?



Ya there's a few states this isn't legal in, its on the first post.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 12, 2011)

Very helpful info.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 12, 2011)

minimal said:


> you have to travel out of state to get blood drawn?


 
Yeah...its only a 20-30min ride for me...the lab doesn't say shit if you get the female hormone panel test..they just drawn the blood and send you on your way...


----------



## southpaw (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome imfo.  Labcorp folks in my city are da bomb anyway.  Didn't know I could self order!


----------



## xaxis1969 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Great suggestion!*

Thanks for the post and information. I'll have to try that after this cycle.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ if you have the funds....get bloods before so you know your baseline and a few wks after pct to see if your back to baseline...


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone still use this? I looked on there but didn't see any female hormone panel for under 100 bucks..the basic male test panel is 44, but that wont cover everything else.


----------



## daytay (Jun 15, 2011)

I used it this week. Very easy and also found a discount code. Total cost 50 bucks. Had my results emailed to me the next day.


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 15, 2011)

which panel did you go with?


----------



## daytay (Jun 16, 2011)

Female hormone panel


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 16, 2011)

You have to follow the instructions exactly on the first post, otherwise it won't be $50.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 17, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Anyone still use this? I looked on there but didn't see any female hormone panel for under 100 bucks..the basic male test panel is 44, but that wont cover everything else.



Yeah I'm with you on that. We must be looking in the wrong place. I'd like to find out though. I'm due for some BW.


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 21, 2011)

great post. ill have to try this. i actually would like to know what my natural test levels are compared to the average guy also.


----------



## NJRiot (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 
i vote STICKY!


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 22, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> +1
> i vote STICKY!


 
It has been a sticky for some time now...


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 22, 2011)

Where the hell is the female hormone panel? I must not be looking in the right place.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 22, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Where the hell is the female hormone panel? I must not be looking in the right place.


 
On the main page and on the top left hand corner (the search space next to the "go" button) type in "*Hormone Panel for Females" *and it will bring right to where you want to be....price is $59.99...with a discount code it will be less


----------



## soooooawesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Great post!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 22, 2011)

Have my appointment set up for Friday, was easy and cheap.

Everybody who reads this or uses it should rep GymRat4Life forever, I know I will. Thank you my Brother, this is invaluable.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> On the main page and on the top left hand corner (the search space next to the "go" button) type in "*Hormone Panel for Females" *and it will bring right to where you want to be....price is $59.99...with a discount code it will be less



Oh nice thanks alot. I'm an idiot.



> Everybody who reads this or uses it should rep GymRat4Life forever, I know I will. Thank you my Brother, this is invaluable.



Absolutely. Thanks alot man.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad I can help some brothers out!


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Good stuff. Gotta love those loopholes.


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Really useful for the guys who don't have insurance! Question - does anyone know of a way to get insurance to pay for some of the less-standard blood tests?


----------



## awd1985 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have an excellent doctor in Tijuana. No questions asked!


----------



## Ednsx (Jul 31, 2011)

how often should i test?


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

great post!


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

but is it availble in s.korea? lol


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

maybe korea blood work is cheaper tha u.s


----------



## squigader (Aug 2, 2011)

thebigshow said:


> but is it availble in s.korea? lol


Definitely not, this is only for the USA. I know firsthand that the South Korean healthcare system is amazing. Just go to your doctor and ask him for a blood test (tell him you think you should get one once a year), and ask him to add testing for all the basic hormones (Testosterone total and free, estrogen, etc.)


----------



## gamma (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice info , jus order my up .


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks for the info repped


----------



## gamma (Aug 22, 2011)

jus got my blood taken today , and went smooth no question asked ......this is great thx again...


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Glad I can help some brothers out!


 Whooop Whooop gymrat is saving me some cash!! thanks for the post bro you have definitely helped alot of people out with this one bro! easy 100 saved everytime!~


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 24, 2011)

just got this done a few weeks ago!


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 1, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Getting bloodwork done, whether it be on-cycle or post-cycle, is always  strongly recommended when running any type of AAS cycle. However, many  people often neglect to do this based on cost, and the fact that a  doctor visit is usually required.
> 
> Here is how to get bloodwork done very cheaply by scheduling your blood  panel on-line, without going to the doctor, and without the need for  medical insurance. The testing will be done by Labcorp, so as long as  you can get to a Labcorp office, you can use this option. There is a  trick to getting this done cheaply, so read on.
> 
> ...


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think you can use it in NJ....which sucks for me


----------



## pieguy (Sep 1, 2011)

XB49W8

Discount code for 15% off. I'm going in probably next week


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 1, 2011)

XxGetLeanxX said:


> I don't think you can use it in NJ....which sucks for me


 
You can go into connecticut or pennsylvania if you're close enough...


----------



## josefamomad (Sep 2, 2011)

does this still work?


----------



## brazey (Sep 6, 2011)

yes-just used it. got my paperwork 10 minutes later to take to labcorp in the morning for test.


----------



## drow (Sep 11, 2011)

wow great info, this is definitely cheap and is a must, this is why i joined this forum, very informative and great info. if you cant find out what you need to know here, you dont belong here. thanks for the info


----------



## jw2031 (Sep 18, 2011)

Life Extentions is great


----------



## Yazz0021 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks GymRat4Life!!! Worked like a charm...


----------



## effinrob (Sep 29, 2011)

wow im so glad i read this thanks man


----------



## shearerr (Oct 6, 2011)

if you live in Massachusetts, New York, New Jersey, or Rhode Island you can order tests from https://www.accesalabs.com/specialinst  results are within 72 houres


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 6, 2011)

love this cheap lab work..getting another one done in mid jan


----------



## HH25 (Oct 6, 2011)

WELL DONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 20, 2011)

pieguy said:


> XB49W8
> 
> Discount code for 15% off. I'm going in probably next week



Wish I found this code earlier. HEALTHY12 still working for 12%


----------



## eXistence (Nov 1, 2011)

awesome


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm gonna give this a shot in a month or so after I finish PCT.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 13, 2011)

Reps are always nice


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 17, 2011)

I just ordered mine, booyah! I tried 5 different codes until I found one that worked --->HAGEPUWR 15% off baby!  I think its good until 11/30/11


Get'em!


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks TJ...getting ready to check it out myself.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 17, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Thanks TJ...getting ready to check it out myself.



Do it! Its mad easy

but for some reason the Female Panel doesn't say it comes with a CMP as GymRat stated. Maybe it does but I dont see it on the paper. We'll see once I get my results back.


Edit: I strongly advice setting up an appointment. They say to fast for 12 hrs before


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 17, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Do it! Its mad easy
> 
> but for some reason the Female Panel doesn't say it comes with a CMP as GymRat stated. Maybe it does but I dont see it on the paper. We'll see once I get my results back.


 
So you just have to order the panel and then make an appointment with labcorp and take it in there with you and thats it? Never had bloodwork done before


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 17, 2011)

And when do you actually get to change the information to that of a male rather than a female?


----------



## brazey (Nov 18, 2011)

When you order the test online you also fill out your name, dob & gender. When they email you the paperwork to take to labcorp it doesn't say *Female Hormone Panel* for the test. Under *Tests Ordered* on your paperwork it will list code numbers for 6 tests and list the tests ordered as: *Comp. Metabolic Panel(14); CBC with Differential/Platelet; Estradiol; FSH (Serum); Luteinizing Hormone (LH) (S); and Testosterone (Serum).* So that's what you give to the nurse when you go to labcorp. Also when you order online sign up for the free newsletter and they will send you the new discount code that changes each month.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Nov 18, 2011)

so is there an option for people in NJ.. sorry if this was answered didnt file thru all the posts just read initial


----------



## brazey (Nov 19, 2011)

Some options do exist. Go to their site and review faq to see which is best for you.

Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 19, 2011)

brazey said:


> When you order the test online you also fill out your name, dob & gender. When they email you the paperwork to take to labcorp it doesn't say *Female Hormone Panel* for the test. Under *Tests Ordered* on your paperwork it will list code numbers for 6 tests and list the tests ordered as: *Comp. Metabolic Panel(14); CBC with Differential/Platelet; Estradiol; FSH (Serum); Luteinizing Hormone (LH) (S); and Testosterone (Serum).* So that's what you give to the nurse when you go to labcorp. Also when you order online sign up for the free newsletter and they will send you the new discount code that changes each month.




also if you type in privatemedlabs coupon codes..you can find the 15% off ones pretty easy


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn I didn't know about the 15% codes and used the 10.  But I got an email from Private MD and got a 15% code. 

The reason you get the female hormone panel is the shit is 59 bucks.  The male is like 160.  And don't worry about it saying "female" because it doesn't.  When your print out your paper it only list's the specific test being done.  Only downside is the female panel doesn't have free test or thyroid panel.  




Here you go, knock yourself out boys and girls. 
*hagepuwr

good till Nov 30th 


*


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 22, 2011)

Just had my blood drawn today. In and out 10mins tops.


----------



## Crunk (Nov 23, 2011)

Works like a charm. I got my results back today (within 24 hours)


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

Great info I paid 450 through a clinic $50 is way better


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

i would use the male one though cause it checks igf and PSA. PSA is important to know we do not need prostate cancer. 169 still good


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 25, 2011)

cant beat it..gets results back in 24 hours


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

towing said:


> i would use the male one though cause it checks igf and PSA. PSA is important to know we do not need prostate cancer. 169 still good



PSA not important unless you are older.  And you can just add (to the female panel) the IGF-1 like I did and order was little over 100 bucks.

But I am cheap.  lol.  The male does have Thyroid and free test but damn 170 is pretty steep.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 5, 2011)

Code: XB49W8

Still working for 15%


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

great info-thank you


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Question, do you have to get blood drawn at the LabCorp listed on PrivateMD or any LabCorp? There is a LabCorp 9 miles from me however its not listed on PMD they list the closet at 25 miles.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Question, do you have to get blood drawn at the LabCorp listed on PrivateMD or any LabCorp? There is a LabCorp 9 miles from me however its not listed on PMD they list the closet at 25 miles.


Call privatemedlabs and tell them brother.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Call privatemedlabs and tell them brother.



yeah their customer service is really good.


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Dude, thank you for posting this. I have been thinking about how to get BW done without asking my own doc about it. I'm new here, how do you give rep?


----------



## baseautos (Jan 10, 2012)

ive always been nieve to getting bloods done before and im going to do so next week before i start been cycle (been off for about 2 years)....can someone post or PM and pic of there normal pre-cycle bloods so i can kinda see what it looks like and i can learn how to read it before i get mine so i know what im looking for/at? thanks guys!!


----------



## sooner918 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome post-- Worked exactly like u said  Went in yesterday morning, had emailed results in under 24 hrs.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 13, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Question, do you have to get blood drawn at the LabCorp listed on PrivateMD or any LabCorp? There is a LabCorp 9 miles from me however its not listed on PMD they list the closet at 25 miles.


 
It depends on if your state allows them to draw labs...

I for example am not allowed to use any labcorp facility in my state so I have to drive 30mins out of the state to get my labs thru privatemdlabs


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Jan 13, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> It depends on if your state allows them to draw labs...
> 
> I for example am not allowed to use any labcorp facility in my state so I have to drive 30mins out of the state to get my labs thru privatemdlabs


 

Im in CA, I can use labcorp, I will call just wanted to see if anyone ran into it before.


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

going to try this, thanks!


----------



## BigAssRob (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, I was trying to find somewhere to get test run.  Quest wanted $280


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 21, 2012)

What is the best time in cycle to get blood work?


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 23, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Code: XB49W8
> 
> Still working for 15%


 Still . . .


----------



## rocky2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just ordered it today! I've never done a cycle, just curious to see what my levels are at as a 20 year old for future reference.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope everybody who learned from this thread is repping the original poster.


----------



## rocky2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Guys I have a question: When selecting a place to get it done at, does it have to be a Labcorp lab? Or can it be any DynaCare lab?


----------



## themantis16 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is the only way to check SHBG the free and weakly bound test for men that's $90?  Or does the female hormone panel check this as well?  Can somebody help me out?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 15, 2012)

themantis16 said:


> IOr does the female hormone panel check this as well? Can somebody help me out?


 It does not, sorry.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 15, 2012)

I can confirm that this method works like a charm. In and out in under 15min. Will be using again and more often to check myself out.


----------



## themantis16 (Feb 15, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> It does not, sorry.



So if you wanted to check SHBG levels, what would you choose?  The free and weakly bound T option?  Or would this not give an accurate representation?

Thanks


----------



## themantis16 (Feb 15, 2012)

Please tell me it's not the "Free Androgen Index (FAI) Serum" test that checks serum T and SHBG for $230.  Does anybody know a cheaper way than $230 to check SHBG?


----------



## dgp (Feb 19, 2012)

Printed out my form to bring to the Lab, and there is a blank for dr's signature.  Does this matter not having an actual signature?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Shouldn't matter bro. I had zero problems


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 19, 2012)

dgp said:


> Printed out my form to bring to the Lab, and there is a blank for dr's signature.  Does this matter not having an actual signature?



just print that shit and hand it in. they dont ask questions.


----------



## dgp (Feb 22, 2012)

Code: XB49W8


Still working for 15%


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 22, 2012)

dgp said:


> Code: XB49W8
> 
> 
> Still working for 15%


I used it last week, had my bloodwork done on Monday, received results on Tuesday. Great resource.


----------



## inkd (Feb 25, 2012)

*afterwards?*

I just signed up to do this---never concerned about bloodwork before i read this--you know, young and invincible? lol.   My question is after you receive the tests, for personal use-how do you interpret the numbers?  Obviously going to the doc is out of the question.  Are there ranges for the numbers and does the lab provide this?  Also, I am assuming a 12 hour fast is needed, correct?


----------



## brazey (Feb 26, 2012)

The report will show your results along with the ranges and will also state if you are high or low. Yes, fast 10-12 hours before the draw. Also don't forget to save 15% off by using coupon code *c7guyabr* at checkout thru February 29th. Don't know what the code is for March yet but just go to their site and you'll find it.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 26, 2012)

brazey said:


> The report will show your results along with the ranges and will also state if you are high or low. Yes, fast 10-12 hours before the draw. Also don't forget to save 15% off by using coupon code *c7guyabr* at checkout thru February 29th. Don't know what the code is for March yet but just go to their site and you'll find it.


 Use the female hormone panel. Should come up to 50.99. I asked the nurse how much it would cost if I went through LC and she added it up to $233.00


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Feb 27, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Question, do you have to get blood drawn at the LabCorp listed on PrivateMD or any LabCorp? There is a LabCorp 9 miles from me however its not listed on PMD they list the closet at 25 miles.


 

FYI if you find a Labcorp that is not on Privatemd just give them a ring and they will update their site.  Great customer service.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 6, 2012)

*Read entire thread... still have questions.*

Hello all and thanks for this sweet thread.  As a 30 yr. old natty considering a first cycle, I feel it's important to get a baseline on my hormones.  Never had a hormone blood test done before.  Some questions based on posts in this thread...



bulldogz said:


> if you have the funds....get bloods before so you know your baseline and a few wks after pct to see if your back to baseline...



^ I may not start my first cycle for a couple more years, but I do want to get my baseline.



BP2000 said:


> The reason you get the female hormone panel is the shit is 59 bucks.  The male is like 160.  And don't worry about it saying "female" because it doesn't.  When your print out your paper it only list's the specific test being done.  Only downside is the female panel doesn't have free test or thyroid panel.
> [/B]



^ *PLEASE ANSWER - 1.*  How important would it be for me to know IGF, SHBG, and Free Test at baseline levels before doing a cycle, and after PCT?

*PLEASE ANSWER - 2.*  When during PCT (haw many weeks into it) would someone most likely want their blood drawn to check if their blood has returned to baseline?  (someone else here said three weeks... anyone agree or disagree?)

*PLEASE ANSWER - 3.*  I have done quite a bit of research about cycles and PCT, but still don't know the ramifications of changing my levels of IGF, SHBG, and Free Test by doing a cycle.  Can someone briefly enlighten me?  PM maybe?

Thanks all for this great thread and for your assistance!


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 6, 2012)

By the way, XB49W8 is the current usable 15% off code over at Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online

CLICK HERE for list of tests, then do a CTRL+F to search for "Hormone Panel for Females" - _$59.99 before code_)

(Other tests of interest not included with the "Female Hormone Panel," based on what other users mentioned DON'T come with it):
_Sex Hormone binding Globulin, Serum	$49.49
Testosterone, Free (Direct), Serum	        $68.49
Insulin-Like Growth Factor I (IGF-I)	        $69.49
Lipid Panel With LDL:HDL Ratio	        $47.99_


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 6, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> *PLEASE ANSWER - 2.* When during PCT (haw many weeks into it) would someone most likely want their blood drawn to check if their blood has returned to baseline? (someone else here said three weeks... anyone agree or disagree?)


Disagree.  6 weeks AFTER your PCT, not during.  Hell, 2 weeks into my PCT my test level was 117.  I did the test to see where my estrogen levels were, to verify that my PCT chems were working (they were).


----------



## Gfunk (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone one know if Hawaii Has any locations.. Searched and found nothing.. Any of
My Hawaii peeps can help out..


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 13, 2012)

Took the blood test at LabCorp to check my baseline testosterone levels (did not test for IGF-1, Free Test, Lipids, or SHBG).  Never done a cycle, but want to get some baseline tests out of the way beforehand over the next year or so to establish a pattern in my levels before I get on cycle... at which point I will do the full-spectrum testing, which will probably cost over $200 for all the specific labs.

Had to fast 12 hours beforehand. I got to the test center at 9am, after being awake for 2 hours and not eating.  Remembered to bring the paper that PrivateMD emailed me to bring to the LabCorp as proof of payment/ordered tests.

Only one car, so had to drive through rough traffic and drop the gf off at work and then find the LabCorp.  I was a walk-in... waited about 30 mins and I could FEEL the stress building up from not eating and dealing with the last-minute searching for the fucking test center.  That stress cannot be good for an accurate testosterone reading?  It would certainly affect cortisol, but does anyone know if it would impact testosterone?  I'll know my results tomorrow via email.


----------



## brazey (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, elevated coritsol levels will lower test.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Do they test igf and gh levels. Im on igf-1 lr3 and want to see if it is legit before i order again from great white. If my levels are normal ill let the boards know


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Nevermind i see where its extra for igf. I also see that it isnt including free test.  Isnt free test what i want to test to see if my rats steroids are working?


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

You want total test Mr. Gorilla.  Just order the female panel and use the 15% off code.   If it's baseline #'s your after then that's a good time to get free #'s as they are more important than total.  But to check gear total is sufficent.


----------



## aamon (Mar 24, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Nevermind i see where its extra for igf. I also see that it isnt including free test.  Isnt free test what i want to test to see if my rats steroids are working?



Why are you injecting gear into rats, send that shit to me and I'll use it.  By the way this thread is fucking brilliant.  Spent $50 bucks a while back just to get serum test levels, will be using privatemdlabs from here out.


----------



## Riles (Apr 6, 2012)

Just schedules my blood test,  coupon code " stiethoa " good till 4/30 at 15% off


----------



## GoingYard (Apr 12, 2012)

Just used the discount code XB49W8 and it still works saved over $16.00 .


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright guys, so to just get this strait, all I do is pay for the fame hormone panel for 50$. Than I will go to my local labcorp down the street and tell them i paid online and need to get blood drawn ? Or ill have a form to print up and take with me there ? And than they will take care of the rest and email me with results ?


----------



## brazey (Apr 30, 2012)

Go online and pick the test you want and select the labcorp you want to go to. Once you complete your transaction you'll get an email so you can print out the invoice. Then go to the labcorp you chose and hand them the invoice and they'll take your blood. Usually the next day is when you'll get another email from privatemd labs that your results are ready and you can review them, copy them to your computer and print them out.

 Instead of ordering the Hormone Panel for Females test I suggest the Menopause 2012 test. They both cost the same and both test the same things. However, the Hormone Panel for Females test will only show total test number if over 1500 as >1500, so you won't know how much over 1500 you are. The Menopause 2012 test will go higher, not limiting your total test result to >1500.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 30, 2012)

hell yea thanks brazey, youve been more than helpful.


----------



## brazey (May 5, 2012)

brazey said:


> Go online and pick the test you want and select the labcorp you want to go to. Once you complete your transaction you'll get an email so you can print out the invoice. Then go to the labcorp you chose and hand them the invoice and they'll take your blood. Usually the next day is when you'll get another email from privatemd labs that your results are ready and you can review them, copy them to your computer and print them out.
> 
> Instead of ordering the Hormone Panel for Females test I suggest the Menopause 2012 test. They both cost the same and both test the same things. However, the Hormone Panel for Females test will only show total test number if over 1500 as >1500, so you won't know how much over 1500 you are. The Menopause 2012 test will go higher, not limiting your total test result to >1500.



Apparently the Menopause 2012 is now only listing Total T @ >1500 and not going beyond anymore.


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

You dont even need an appointment. Just walk in with the print-out form they send you after u draw blood, hand it to em, and they draw ur blood. Easssy.


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Alright guys, so to just get this strait, all I do is pay for the fame hormone panel for 50$. Than I will go to my local labcorp down the street and tell them i paid online and need to get blood drawn ? Or ill have a form to print up and take with me there ? And than they will take care of the rest and email me with results ?



correct


----------



## Kirk B (May 22, 2012)

i'm looking and i can only get the hormone no kidney's liver values all that shit done that test is 139$ 50$ for 4 things just the hormone and someone said it don't go over 1500 no more wtf is that about cheap basters  lol


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 22, 2012)

Great info here. Def. sticky worthy


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> i'm looking and i can only get the hormone no kidney's liver values all that shit done that test is 139$ 50$ for 4 things just the hormone and someone said it don't go over 1500 no more wtf is that about cheap basters  lol



there are values in the hormone panel that give us information on thinks such as our kidneys, pancreas, ect. BUN, BUN/Creatine, glucose.... you get the picture


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 29, 2012)

Good shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Alright so my state was listed where it can't be done...NJ, RI,NY BUT I live close to PA and DE..I can just go to privatemdlabs online get my paper work after paying and then just drive to PA? Which is close anyway but do I need a po box ? OR can I use my pops addy ? I don't get it though because if you don't show them you ID then why would you need to get a po box ?


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

Love the discount codes. thx


----------



## hill450 (Jun 22, 2012)

Got to say that was the most painless experience ever. Did everything online and just walked in and got my blood drawn. The hardest part was finding the lab and that wasn't even that tough. The best part is that I got my results in less than 24 hours from my appointment!


----------



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 5, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Got to say that was the most painless experience ever. Did everything online and just walked in and got my blood drawn. The hardest part was finding the lab and that wasn't even that tough. The best part is that I got my results in less than 24 hours from my appointment!



My experience was the same as urs lol. Had trouble finding the damn well hidden place BUT all went well after! haha


----------



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 5, 2012)

A buddy and I both went today to get tests done... I didnt eat anything before I went at 11:30.. and nothing after 10 last night, so im clear.BUT he ate right before... Will that be ok? Or what will it give inaccurate readings for? He got the hormone panel for females..


----------



## supersteroid (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks man, just what I needed after all these roids


----------



## NoviceAAS (Sep 1, 2012)

where in CT ?  Im in NY myself and have easy access to ridgefield , Danbury


----------



## keepitgreen (Sep 3, 2012)

hey New to this site.. I have been on test cyp for a year, I'm prescribed 4ml 200mg/ml once every three weeks due to low T... I have done a few cycles in the past but not in about two years, I started ordering some gear for a friend and decided since I already had the test that I would run some Tren Acet with, which I have done before in the past and got amazing results, but long story short my doc was only checking my low serum test levels every 6 months and she moved and gave me to one of her colleagues which I recently had to meet and she start asking all these question wich my other doc never did like if I had ever done steroids and if I had always been built, just questions like that then she orders all these different blood test some I know are for stuff like liver, cholesterol, etc. I was just wondering if I did 14 shot out of a 25ml of Tren Acet and took my last shot the third week of June and the half life is 3 days but detection time is 4 to 5 month when can I be sure it wont be detected in blood test??? My gear is British Dragon and I order straight from source so quality is no QUESTION... The blood test consist of;CBC Automated, CMP (Comprehensive Metabolic Panel), Lipid Panel Fasting,TSH (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone), Testosterone Level Total, Vitamin B12 Level... The B12 is for my fatigue I'm still having which is what I went to the doc for when I found out about the low T.. I also know that the Tren Acet is a Test inhibitor, so should I increase my Test until the Tren is out of my system or does the effects go away after the half life is up????


----------



## 00lude (Oct 11, 2012)

Daaam I need to get my blood work done so simple....


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 13, 2012)

Love this post.


----------



## gamma (Oct 14, 2012)

DatDudeDiesel said:


> A buddy and I both went today to get tests done... I didnt eat anything before I went at 11:30.. and nothing after 10 last night, so im clear.BUT he ate right before... Will that be ok? Or what will it give inaccurate readings for? He got the hormone panel for females..



No hormone levels should fine . Eating is more gear toward glucose levels etc...


----------



## ratedR (Oct 28, 2012)

im in ny, is there any way around getting bloods? i can go to ct, not to far from manhattan.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 29, 2012)

THIS IS EXCELLENT! You're so right that so many skip the bloodwork.
IT CANNOT BE STRESSED ENOUGH HOW IMPORTANT THE BLOODWORK IS!
You are already accepting a risk to your health when you make the decision to use AAS. 
Not monitoring the impact of AAS on your system is risk you should not take. You need to know.
You may feel just fine but without the bloodwork you can't know for sure. A man with a brain tumor won't necessarily have a headache, right?
Add the liver values you need to that too.

GREAT POST!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 29, 2012)

I've even checked the site for the male hormone panel (more expensive) here's what you get:


*Male Hormone Testing Panel           $169.49*
 
   The      *Private MD* Male Hormone Testing Panel contains the following tests:








 Thyroid Profile w/ TSH 





 Complete Blood Count w/   Differential





 Comprehensive Metabolic   Panel





 Prostate-Specific Antigen   (PSA)





 Estradiol Sensitive 





 Testosterone (Free),   Serum With Total





 Lipid Profile 





*Not a bad deal either.*







 Insulin Growth Factor   (IGF-1)


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 29, 2012)

Shopping cart with coupon code:


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 29, 2012)

Shopping cart with coupon code:





THE WEBSITE HAS A FUNCTION FOR FINDING THE CLOSEST LAB. PUT IN YOUR CITY, STATE, ZIP AND CHOOSE HOW MANY MILE FROM HOME YOU WANT TO COVER IN THE SEARCH. YOU SHOULD GET A LIST OF THE CLOSEST LABS.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for this POST!  saved me 400.00 on testing!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 6, 2012)

15% Discount code Now until November 30, 2012 Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online

*lkfoi43nf*


----------



## DFTR (Nov 18, 2012)

I live in a border city in Canada. Will I be able to just drive over to Michigan, go to a lab and get this done all right as a Canadian?
I can't see why not, but I'd like to know if anyone has done it.


----------



## Patrickt (Nov 25, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I've even checked the site for the male hormone panel (more expensive) here's what you get:
> 
> 
> *Male Hormone Testing Panel           $169.49* 
> ...



















So let me understand, I'm at the site right now.... The Male hormone test seems to have everything.... correct?


----------



## Z82 (Nov 25, 2012)

Patrickt said:


> So let me understand, I'm at the site right now.... The Male hormone test seems to have everything.... correct?


Yeah pretty much. But if you're only interested in test levels and estrogen levels then choose the female panel, if you wanna save 110$.


----------



## Patrickt (Nov 25, 2012)

Z82 said:


> Yeah pretty much. But if you're only interested in test levels and estrogen levels then choose the female panel, if you wanna save 110$.



Understood

lil mama, Ms. Olympia Physique


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I know what the coupon code is , but how did you guys get a code? Do you get a code from them when you order a test? I just want to know for future reference.


----------



## Z82 (Nov 26, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> I know what the coupon code is , but how did you guys get a code? Do you get a code from them when you order a test? I just want to know for future reference.



Google mdlabs code


----------



## jagbender (Nov 29, 2012)

Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online

*t5ej9gd 
15% discount until 12-31-12 *


----------



## 03SVS (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey in the patient information field, do you guys go ahead and just put Female, or Male? I was just bout to setup my appt.


----------



## brazey (Jan 2, 2013)

Use Male so the ranges come back for a male. The paperwork you take will just show a code for the test.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 6, 2013)

I have to use a friends mailing addy in CT, but they never check id, and I get the results on line so its no prob.  So for you guys that live in the handful of states that dont allow it and are near enough to the border you will have to get an addy to borrow


----------



## zdudezdud (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in NY and just select a lab in PA which is onluy 60 miles away for me..


----------



## G3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Did the boold work this morning and it went exactly as everyone is describing. Under $51, money well spent.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Feb 4, 2013)

Dosent the *Menopause Testing Panel  test give you the total number of testosterone? Compared to the ohter that tops out at 1500+?
*


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Feb 4, 2013)

or how do i get the total number test compared to the 1500 cap ones?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 4, 2013)

You want the lc/ms-ms testosterone test.  Check out this thread:  The Challenges of Testing Testosterone Levels - Plus Testing Types


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 6, 2013)

which test also provides prolactin levels?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 15, 2013)

Would the *Testicular Function Profile I* make more sense than the *Hormone Panel for Females  *if I was primarily concerned with my ability to have kids in the future?  The only major difference I see if that the Testicular Function test measures prolactin in addition to FSH, LH, Total Test whereas the Female Panel has Estradiol.

I'm 28 years old now, haven't cycled in 2 years, and probably won't be thinking about kids for another couple years BUT I would like to see if everything is in working order before starting another cycle.  The huge diffence in cost doesn't bother me if it's worth it.  Any experienced/knowledable help would be much appreciated!


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 15, 2013)

DaBeast25 said:


> Would the *Testicular Function Profile I* make more sense than the *Hormone Panel for Females  *if I was primarily concerned with my ability to have kids in the future?  The only major difference I see if that the Testicular Function test measures prolactin in addition to FSH, LH, Total Test whereas the Female Panel has Estradiol.
> 
> I'm 28 years old now, haven't cycled in 2 years, and probably won't be thinking about kids for another couple years BUT I would like to see if everything is in working order before starting another cycle.  The huge diffence in cost doesn't bother me if it's worth it.  Any experienced/knowledable help would be much appreciated!



Get the female hormone panel and add on the prolactin test separately.  $60 + $44.  Much cheaper than $250.  Unclear why they try to gouge the guys so dramatically.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 16, 2013)

Has anybody ever had any problems getting there bloodwork done this way?  I finally ordered the scripts and just want to be ready for any potential issues... I would imagine the people working there still ask for insurance right?  Do you just say ... No? lol


----------



## kobefan234 (Feb 17, 2013)

DaBeast25 said:


> Has anybody ever had any problems getting there bloodwork done this way?  I finally ordered the scripts and just want to be ready for any potential issues... I would imagine the people working there still ask for insurance right?  Do you just say ... No? lol



they don't ask anything. You only need your driver license


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 17, 2013)

DaBeast25 said:


> Has anybody ever had any problems getting there bloodwork done this way?  I finally ordered the scripts and just want to be ready for any potential issues... I would imagine the people working there still ask for insurance right?  Do you just say ... No? lol



They just need to get paid.  If you've paid up front already in cash via privatemdlabs then you're set.  Unlikely that they'll insist on billing your insurance on top of that -- double-billing is insurance fraud.  In any case don't give em that info.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 17, 2013)

kobefan234 said:


> they don't ask anything. You only need your driver license



I haven't shown my license at any of the three labs I've been to... Maybe a local thing?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 19, 2013)

Was in and out of LabCorp in literally less than 10minutes... easy as can be.  

Hopefully everything will look good as I haven't touched AAS in about 2 years.  I did just finish toying around with some natural test boosters about 4-5 days ago but don't think that will effect the results as I;m pretty sure their effects are short lived after stopping.


----------



## G3 (Feb 21, 2013)

kobefan234 said:


> they don't ask anything. You only need your driver license



They didn't even ask for any I.D. from me and I just did it 3 weeks ago. While we're on the subject, do any of you guys know what ALL the tests are? I have a couple I'm not clear on, and since they're out of the normal range, I'd like to know.


----------



## kobefan234 (Feb 21, 2013)

G3 said:


> They didn't even ask for any I.D. from me and I just did it 3 weeks ago. While we're on the subject, do any of you guys know what ALL the tests are? I have a couple I'm not clear on, and since they're out of the normal range, I'd like to know.



what is out of range?


----------



## kobefan234 (Feb 21, 2013)

chocolatemalt said:


> I haven't shown my *license* at any of the three labs I've been to... Maybe a local thing?



they made me show mine. maybe to prove that I was the person on the requisition papers .


----------



## G3 (Feb 22, 2013)

kobefan234 said:


> what is out of range?



I'll post em up tomorrow. I do remeber FSH nad LH were almost nil but I know what those are and understand their meaning.


----------



## G3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are the numbers I was asking about

eGFR IF = 56    should be over 59  ???

AST (SGOT)  = 132   should be 0-40  ???


ALT (SGPT)  =  77    should be 0-44    ???

I understand the rest of the report but can you guys clue me in  about what the above numbers and values mean?


----------



## kobefan234 (Feb 22, 2013)

G3 said:


> Here are the numbers I was asking about
> 
> eGFR IF = 56    should be over 59  ???
> 
> ...





kobefan234 said:


> liver enzymes = high.
> 
> eGFR = glomerular filtration rate
> 
> Don't worry until eGFR goes under ~40



i posted in your other thread


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Some locations require ID and then report results directly to your physician prior to posting them on their website.


----------



## kboy (Feb 25, 2013)

Good info here bro


----------



## Quadzilla02 (Mar 3, 2013)

So what happens of your I'm NY.MA,RI,MD?  How so you get your blood work read


----------



## chocolatemalt (Mar 3, 2013)

Quadzilla02 said:


> So what happens of your I'm NY.MA,RI,MD?  How so you get your blood work read



Go to CT or wherever for the blood work, they'll email you the results.


----------



## Quadzilla02 (Mar 3, 2013)

shearerr said:


> if you live in Massachusetts, New York, New Jersey, or Rhode Island you can order tests from https://www.accesalabs.com/specialinst  results are within 72 houres


 

CT is like 7 hours I'm like 4 miles from the Canadian border but 3 hours from Vermont


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 7, 2013)

foxwoods her i come. lol every weekend..


----------



## ChelseaNYC (Mar 11, 2013)

DaBeast25 said:


> Would the *Testicular Function Profile I* make more sense than the *Hormone Panel for Females  *if I was primarily concerned with my ability to have kids in the future?  The only major difference I see if that the Testicular Function test measures prolactin in addition to FSH, LH, Total Test whereas the Female Panel has Estradiol.
> 
> I'm 28 years old now, haven't cycled in 2 years, and probably won't be thinking about kids for another couple years BUT I would like to see if everything is in working order before starting another cycle.  The huge diffence in cost doesn't bother me if it's worth it.  Any experienced/knowledable help would be much appreciated!



Don't cycle again bro, it's just not worth it. 

Get your labs done. If you're good to go, thank God you didn't fuck yourself up for life.  If they are bad, try an HPTA restart a couple of times and go on TRT.  Don't inject this black market crap into your body.  It's just not worth it, especially if you want kids.


----------



## astrosfan123 (May 10, 2013)

26 years old and thinking about kids. Gf would like me to get checked out to see how everything is working downstairs. Recently month to month have been dealing with the possibility of being pregnant because we are never safe but it's never the case. Which tests would be able to include sperm count if its possible. I'm not familiar with this but recently finished a cycle in march and would like to get checked out for that as well as ability to have kids


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2013)

astrosfan123 said:


> 26 years old and thinking about kids. Gf would like me to get checked out to see how everything is working downstairs. Recently month to month have been dealing with the possibility of being pregnant because we are never safe but it's never the case. Which tests would be able to include sperm count if its possible. I'm not familiar with this but recently finished a cycle in march and would like to get checked out for that as well as ability to have kids


You will need to go to your local doc for a sperm count test brother.


----------



## 258884 (May 14, 2013)

Please enter the following coupon code at checkout when placing your order online to receive your complementary 10% discount on your next lab order from *Private MD Labs*: *T34TU2*


----------



## svt2001 (May 15, 2013)

Code *"gf5454gr9" *is good for 15% off and is good until May 31st, 2013.  Test will only cost $50.99 instead of $59.99


----------



## Bnm (May 21, 2013)

svt2001 said:


> Code *"gf5454gr9" *is good for 15% off and is good until May 31st, 2013.  Test will only cost $50.99 instead of $59.99


Yep!! Worked like a charm for me today!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2013)

*n48hs33f   good till June 30th 
15%*


----------



## SheriV (Jun 12, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You will need to go to your local doc for a sperm count test brother.




I swear I've seen a few labs that offer this as well w/o a dr....I'd have to dig though


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Any recommendations for a good testing website/company for those in NY?


----------



## mr.buffman (Jun 25, 2013)

Will get Bloodwork before and after for sure!! Good to know info!!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2013)

Private MD labs 15% off good until July 31 2013
*gsmtr45f*


----------



## troubador (Jul 25, 2013)

Got mine drawn today. They did ask for my ID just so you guys know.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jul 26, 2013)

troubador said:


> Got mine drawn today. They did ask for my ID just so you guys know.



Odd.  I've gone dozens of times now and never an ID.  Sometimes they ask for payment but I politely brush it off, pointing to the pre-payment info.


----------



## Teis47 (Aug 22, 2013)

Dolfan84 said:


> This is really helpful and important. Sticky? This is the most ignored part of AAS usage.



I also agree this is the most ignored part of AAS usage. With this information now nobody should have any excuses, what is the point of PCT if you don't fully know if you 100% back to normal.


----------



## Teis47 (Aug 22, 2013)

What is the exact name for the female hormone panel?


----------



## Teis47 (Aug 22, 2013)

For people who's state is not included on private md labs, is there away you can get around not using your address, when they check your ID does this become an issue?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

Save 15% off of your total purchase amount at *Private **M**D* Labs from now until August 31, 2013.
Use coupon code *efewr34j* at checkout.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Aug 23, 2013)

Teis47 said:


> What is the exact name for the female hormone panel?



Hormone Panel for Females.  It's the top item in their Most Requested Tests list.



Teis47 said:


> For people who's state is not included on private md labs, is there away you can get around not using your address, when they check your ID does this become an issue?



The panel is only $50.  In your case I'd just buy it, using an address of a friend living in a non-oppressive state that doesn't prohibit these tests, and visit the nearest friendly lab.  Chances are they won't ask for ID.  My labs never do.  If they give you guff, tell them you recently moved.  Otherwise take your pre-paid requisition forms to another lab and try again.


----------



## Mnovember7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome,  great info in here


----------



## svt2001 (Aug 31, 2013)

15% code for privatemdlabs valid until September 30, 2013.  *df758gr3*


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 8, 2013)

Does the female test check GH levels?


----------



## Superset101 (Sep 24, 2013)

ive used privatemdlabs personally 3 times, its quick and easy and you can access your results online years later too!!!


----------



## Sp250 (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome...never knew about this!


----------



## chocolatemalt (Sep 27, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> Does the female test check GH levels?



No.  You need to order the growth hormone serum test separate.


----------



## flubber (Oct 7, 2013)

15% off with code *jk4509sdk*


----------



## flubber (Oct 7, 2013)

the code is good for october


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 7, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## Drew83 (Oct 7, 2013)

I live in a state that cant participate anf they ask for id....so how do you get around that?


----------



## michaelclayton (Oct 19, 2013)

Awesome info to know!


----------



## ooncaboo (Oct 22, 2013)

Great info


----------



## CanConfirm (Nov 2, 2013)

I used privatemdlabs this week. Got my blood drawn on Thursday and had my results Friday when I got home!

12% off coupon code is Healthy12. $53 is a cheap price to pay to make sure your gear and ai are legit.


----------



## zdudezdud (Nov 29, 2013)

For those who live in NY and using privatemdlabs when filling out your address just put your address but a different state.  I have never been questioned about it as I'm sure they don't care why would they?  You're paying their salary.  Or just put any address in the state that allows it and say you use that as your permanent address, again I really don't think they would care.  Also I have showed my ID the first few times but I know the lady now and she has not asked me for ID the last three times or so.  Although, I was thinking about trying to get a non-driver ID in PA just in case it ever did come up.  I have no idea if you can get a non-driver ID in a different state I have not looked into it, but don't illegals get them?


----------



## mmawarfare (Dec 4, 2013)

Has anyone in NY or the other restricted states use https://www.accesalabs.com?

I know this was asked numerous times but does the CT location below ask for ID? It's vital that it's anonymous and I've seen so far that it might be a local thing if they do or don't.

1290 Summer St
Unit 5100
Stamford, CT  06905
United States


----------



## Vandammit (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow. Just switched over from the MD forums.. This is an amazing post, super informative.

Being w/o insurance and on budget always thought it was pipedream-ish.. for blood work.
thanks


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 7, 2013)

good post


----------



## wef823 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seriously great post. Thanks!


----------



## Bigjay73 (Dec 15, 2013)

What is the reference range for test levels with Labcorp?    Btw, healthy12 still works for a discount.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 17, 2013)

*Save 15% On Your Next Purchase!*Save 15% off of your total purchase amount atPrivate *M*D Labs from now until December 31, 2013.
Use coupon code* ke8gbah* at checkout. Please


----------



## flubber (Dec 31, 2013)

*nk43kns* 
 This is a new 15 % off coupon I received today.  Keep safe everyone.


----------



## ratedR (Jan 17, 2014)

I wanna get my bloods to check my growth and test levels. I know for the test levels I choose the female hormone panel but the growth should I choose the growth hormone serum and igf1 or just the growth. Thanks. 

-R


----------



## ratedR (Jan 18, 2014)

Forget the post above. Can someone PM with help on the billing address and payment info as im in one of the states thats unavailable.


----------



## louiespagouie (Jan 18, 2014)

Great info here ty


----------



## freeza (Feb 9, 2014)

Go here bro and select the female hormone panel for 59.99 but when you fill out the paperwork select for male.

Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online

12% off code is - Healthy12
15% off code is - gsmtr45f


----------



## biggjj (Feb 11, 2014)

Needed this, thank you


----------



## BigFucker (Feb 14, 2014)

This is great! Out of curiosity, we is the female test so much cheaper than the male if they test the same stuff? Maybe a dumb question..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nflmak (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Swolldier (Jun 3, 2014)

This is HUGE!  Thanks!


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 5, 2014)

What do you do if you live in NJ any other options, STUPID FUCKIN COMMUNIST STATE!!


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 6, 2014)

So this is what private MD e-mailed me.

"Residents of New Jersey cannot use our requisitions for lab testing in other states.  In order to stay in compliance with mandatory changes within LabCorp, residents of *NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI. * cannot use our requisitions for lab testing.  The phlebotomists are instructed by LabCorp to ask for ID and, being a resident of one of those 5 states, they should not collect your specimen."


Anyone have any clever ideas on working around this?


----------



## trancebrah (Jul 4, 2014)

So if I am an NJ resident but living in WV for the time being, I can't get my lab work done by these guys?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 10, 2014)

Save 15% off of your total purchase amount atPrivate MD Labs from now until July, 31 2014 h5j4g1b


----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)

Save 15% off of your total purchase amount at *Private **M**D* Labs from now until August, 31 2014.
Use coupon code *k6jkd9gn* at checkout. Please limit use of this coupon to three times.


----------



## TonyMack (Aug 3, 2014)

jagbender said:


> Save 15% off of your total purchase amount at *Private **M**D* Labs from now until August, 31 2014.
> Use coupon code *k6jkd9gn* at checkout. Please limit use of this coupon to three times.



Thanks bro. Just saved 15%.


----------



## Smokedoa (Aug 9, 2014)

Does this test go over 1500 for the testosterone levels??????


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2014)

Smokedoa said:


> Does this test go over 1500 for the testosterone levels??????



If not try directlabs, they seem to have great tests and actually show u the total level not just a red word stating hi


----------



## geezerjude (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a female panel test that includes a lipid profile? Do you just add it a la carte? Thanks.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 3, 2014)

geezerjude said:


> Does anyone know if there is a female panel test that includes a lipid profile? Do you just add it a la carte? Thanks.



Id think u would just add it, 

What all r u looking to get tested lipid wise? I ask because most labcorps and quest offer free cholesterol screenings, i called in my local area and they all actually carry a list of blood draws that can be done at any time without a script and cholesterol screening was one pf them


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 3, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Id think u would just add it,
> 
> What all r u looking to get tested lipid wise? I ask because most labcorps and quest offer free cholesterol screenings, i called in my local area and they all actually carry a list of blood draws that can be done at any time without a script and cholesterol screening was one pf them
> 
> ...





Really cholesterol screen is FREE?  or you can just order it without using privatemd or another on line lab?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 3, 2014)

My bad, haha NOT FREE!! But yeah no need to have a script etc.... When i called them it is part of a wellness screening, and a few other items can be drawn at a patients request without a script, 

But sorry it will cost u or ur insurance 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 4, 2014)

j2048b said:


> My bad, haha NOT FREE!! But yeah no need to have a script etc.... When i called them it is part of a wellness screening, and a few other items can be drawn at a patients request without a script,
> 
> But sorry it will cost u or ur insurance
> 
> ...




Cool still good info to know maybe labcorps cholesterol screening is less than private MD.


----------



## geezerjude (Oct 6, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Id think u would just add it,
> 
> What all r u looking to get tested lipid wise? I ask because most labcorps and quest offer free cholesterol screenings, i called in my local area and they all actually carry a list of blood draws that can be done at any time without a script and cholesterol screening was one pf them
> 
> ...



Yes. I added the lipid profile a la carte to the list. Go on Friday. Thanks.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 6, 2014)

geezerjude said:


> Yes. I added the lipid profile a la carte to the list. Go on Friday. Thanks.




What was the damage for the lipid profile?  Its like 49.99 on privatemdlabs.


----------



## geezerjude (Oct 7, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> What was the damage for the lipid profile?  Its like 49.99 on privatemdlabs.



I don't have receipt in front of me. I added it from privatemdlabs. 49.99 sounds about right.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 7, 2014)

geezerjude said:


> I don't have receipt in front of me. I added it from privatemdlabs. 49.99 sounds about right.



I meant does labcorp charge the same amount as PrivemdLabs for the lipid profile?


----------



## geezerjude (Oct 8, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> I meant does labcorp charge the same amount as PrivemdLabs for the lipid profile?



I did not ask Labcorp for their prices. Sorry.


----------



## astrosfan123 (Jan 3, 2015)

discount code for jan 15?


----------



## astrosfan123 (Jan 4, 2015)

astrosfan123 said:


> discount code for jan 15?



disregard, used everyone's best friend........google


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 21, 2015)

Labcore is close to me in Rochester N.H. so I take it I call for an appointment,drive there have blood drawn,and use female hormone panel,i have a code show that,pay the 50 bucks or so,go home wait for results? Do I need to fast,i don't need the lipids done,sense I just had that done a month ago,but i do need my liver checked,now sense I am in 3rd week of superdrol and blast cycle.


----------



## native ninja (Oct 5, 2015)

There is a lab Corp just 10 min from my gym. Awesome post!


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 9, 2015)

great nice info


----------



## leo74 (Sep 19, 2016)

The nearest Labcorp clinic is 50 something miles away. Does anybody know of another site that isn't a huge ripoff?


----------



## nixter (Dec 23, 2016)

Any Canadians tried this yet? I live near the border and just over an hour from the closest LabCorp in Washington. This would be a great option

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

